# Tempo getting nearer!



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Should be with Heart Of England tomorrow, and with us a week from hen, so I was wondering, will we be the first Tempo owners on here?

Anyone else have one on order?

I went for a "starter pack" which is 2 gas bottles, leveling block, pipes and hoses, and a cable for £200, not sure if that is cheap or not, and am having a second battery fitted for another £200.

Kev


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't know if you are the only Tempo owner on here but well done and hope the handover goes well for you. Sounds like an ok price for your starter pack and much easier getting them all together with the van but am sure you will soon fill her up with all the useless bits that my hubby seems to carry in our van!!
Happy Motoring
Annie


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Kev,

I too have placed and order - early March - for the Tempo and to see if there were any possible delay on delivery I phoned Autocruise on Monday to see if they were on track for delivery. You have confirmed what they said so we are well pleased - what was the delivery date quoted when you placed the order - hopefully it was for January? Was the service pack offered or was it something that you had to negotiate? When I placed our order for the van at the Nec I asked for several dealer fitted options - Bike rack, 85w solar panel and an extra leisure battery. What you pay for the van I think is reflected in the price the dealer charges for the options. I may be wrong in my views so perhaps some other member might have other views. 

I am really pleased for you and hope that you have many happy and trouble free miles and enjoyment with your new van.

Colin and Liz


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Thaks both.

It is a long story about delivery dates, but I will say Autocruise themselves have been very helpful.

You should have no problem with a March van, there wasa hold up for testing seatbelts but that looks sorted now.

We are paying £32k dead for the van, including the package of Air Con, Alloys, and Cruise Control.

The extras pack was £200, and the extra Leisure battery was another £200.

We are getting excited, 3 more days to go!!


Kev


----------

